# Johnson Liverpool Trademark



## GandA (Jun 17, 2014)

I have found an old green bottle with large 8 point star pointing N S E W on it and Johnson Liverpool Trademark around star. On bottom under side of bottle it has N8co and on opposite side it has 3 reside round bumps the size of a match head each. It also has some really cool long bubbles in the glass, longest about 3 inch. Would anyone have some info on this type of bottle. Thanks in advance. GandA.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, is it like this? EBAY


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry picture is from HERE  There's more info on the google book.


----------



## GandA (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, The star at the top looks just like the big one on the bottle but it obviously does not look like those bottles it only has the star brand on it. Thanks so much for the info Eric. Should I take a photo and post it here? I have only just joined this forum today. []


----------



## GandA (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, The star at the top looks just like the big one on the bottle but it obviously does not look like those bottles it only has the star brand on it. Thanks so much for the info Eric. Should I take a photo and post it here? I have only just joined this forum today. []


----------



## GandA (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, The star at the top looks just like the big one on the bottle but it obviously does not look like those bottles it only has the star brand on it. Thanks so much for the info Eric. Should I take a photo and post it here? I have only just joined this forum today. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 17, 2014)

That might help with putting an age to it. Try this if you have problems. It's still a work in progress though.http://www.antique-bottle...st-images-m651559.aspx


----------

